# Topics > Robotics > Self-assembling and self-replication robots >  Structure synthesis on-the-fly, FoamBot and CKBot modules, Modular Robotics Lab, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Modular Robotics Lab

Home page - modlabupenn.org/structure-synthesis

youtube.com/shrevz

----------


## Airicist

FoamBot builds a quadruped robot 

Uploaded on Jul 12, 2011




> FoamBot built of CKBot robot modules builds a quadruped robot which crawls away. Details of quadruped robot synthesis task from IROS 2011 presentation of Revzen, Bhoite, Macasieb and Yim.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Jul 12, 2011




> FoamBot built of CKBot robot modules builds a snake robot which can move with both an inchworm gait and a side-winding gait. Details of snake robot synthesis task from IROS 2011 presentation of Revzen, Bhoite, Macasieb and Yim.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch a Robot Build Other Robots out of Spray Foam"

by Evan Ackerman
October 19, 2011

----------

